# Glass for a Morph Tank by EHPRO & Eciggity.



## Igsaan (20/10/16)

Hi, guys I got this tank as a gift it's from Malaysia the glass broke I went to almost all the stores and somehow can't find a glass 
It's designed by Ehpro & Eciggity RBA 
S/N3071
If anyone can assist please. 
Thanks
View attachment 72313
View attachment 72314


----------



## blujeenz (20/10/16)

Igsaan said:


> Hi, guys I got this tank as a gift it's from Malaysia the glass broke I went to almost all the stores and somehow can't find a glass
> It's designed by Ehpro & Eciggity RBA
> S/N3071
> If anyone can assist please.
> ...


Hi Igsaan, this thread is reserved for intro's and the vendors may not respond here.
It would be best moving your request to the "who has stock" thread and title it with a glass request for a Morph Tank by EHPRO & Eciggity.
I see both the Billow V2 and the Morph share the same glass. 
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Orig...uildable-Atomizer-Morph-Tank/32608325656.html

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/who-has-stock.f68/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (21/10/16)

Creating this for @Igsaan

Have moved the above two posts here

@Igsaan, in this subforum, the vendors can respond directly if they have such a thing

I see you have posted it also in the Classifieds Wanted subforum
Thats good, in case any other members may have it.

Hope it helps and you find what you looking for

Thanks for the help @blujeenz - used your title suggestion

Reactions: Like 2


----------

